# Pine cab for Fender Pro Junior?



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi folks - just got a used Pro Junior and it is an awesome little amp for me. Pretty sure putting it in a pine cab would benefit tone but - here is the question - should I retain the original dimensions, or would it be improved by making the cab slightly larger, how about a lot larger? I would probably use three quarter inch pine or would it be better to make it even thicker? I've got a full shop so the sky's pretty much the limit in terms of what I could build so any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Mods to the circuit could be done at some point but that will be another thread.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I would house it in a tweed deluxe spec cabinet with room to upgrade to a single 12 inch speaker. Or possibly go a touch bigger to allow for two tens.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tweed Dlx as suggested above or even a Dlx Reverb sized cab. I used to run mine through a ZBest 2x12 and it sounded hYuge. I do recommend a speaker swap and the Fromel mods. I'm sure many kits exist but I chose Fromel and it made a difference, biggest being the tubes running cooler and the noise at idle being significantly less.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Tweed Dlx as suggested above or even a Dlx Reverb sized cab. I used to run mine through a ZBest 2x12 and it sounded hYuge. I do recommend a speaker swap and the Fromel mods. I'm sure many kits exist but I chose Fromel and it made a difference, biggest being the tubes running cooler and the noice at idle being significantly less.


Reminds me of the day I ran my Valve Junior through a 4x12 cabinet. What a massive sound from a little amp.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Reminds me of the day I ran my Valve Junior through a 4x12 cabinet. What a massive sound from a little amp.


popular setup, the pro through a big cab


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@davetcan just got one from Derrick Bell.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I would house it in a tweed deluxe spec cabinet with room to upgrade to a single 12 inch speaker. Or possibly go a touch bigger to allow for two tens.


A guy I respect a lot says 1 x 12 is much better tone wise than 2 x 10. Especially for lower range notes.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Worked out great. If I were to do it again I'd add another inch to the depth to give a bit more room for the 1x12. Still fits and sounds great though. Speaker has to be offset to accommodate the chassis.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Worked out great. If I were to do it again I'd add another inch to the depth to give a bit more room for the 1x12. Still fits and sounds great though. Speaker has to be offset to accommodate the chassis.


Wow - nice! 

Very useful feedback guys - thanks!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m not being snarky here, but genuinely curious. Why do that? Why not just get a Blues Jr which already has the bigger cab and speaker and then do the circuit mods there? Is the Pro Jr a better-sounding amp when it’s in the same size cab as the BJ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> I’m not being snarky here, but genuinely curious. Why do that? Why not just get a Blues Jr which already has the bigger cab and speaker and then do the circuit mods there? Is the Pro Jr a better-sounding amp when it’s in the same size cab as the BJ?


it is a completely different amp. they may look similar but they sound nothing alike, I've owned both just to get my bearings


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> it is a completely different amp. they may look similar but they sound nothing alike, I've owned both just to get my bearings


Cool, thanks. Pro Jrs seem like they would be a lot of fun as a little cranked monster. When I bought my Vox AC4C1, the Pro Jr was one I tried, but with no master volume, it got loud quickly. I know 4w-15w isn’t that big of a volume jump, but it made a difference.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> it is a completely different amp. they may look similar but they sound nothing alike, I've owned both just to get my bearings


Same here. I just like the base tone of the Pro much better. I think I've owned 3 Blues Jnr's and only one Pro Jnr, which I still have.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jdto said:


> Cool, thanks. Pro Jrs seem like they would be a lot of fun as a little cranked monster. When I bought my Vox AC4C1, the Pro Jr was one I tried, but with no master volume, it got loud quickly. I know 4w-15w isn’t that big of a volume jump, but it made a difference.


I actually like it clean. It's stays clean "just" loud enough for practice with a drummer. Takes pedals really well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the biggest difference to me, in simple terms, is that the pro is tweedy and the Jr is blackfacey

blackie mcfacey, ... I need a new nameplate for mine


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

jdto said:


> I’m not being snarky here, but genuinely curious. Why do that? Why not just get a Blues Jr which already has the bigger cab and speaker and then do the circuit mods there? Is the Pro Jr a better-sounding amp when it’s in the same size cab as the BJ?


I rented a Blues Junior once to try out, and wasn't a fan. (It was a long time ago though) I just picked up this Pro Junior on a trade since I needed a second amp that is small. The guy took a pedal in partial trade so I went for it. Pretty shocked to find out how much I like this amp. But I know it can be improved with a new cab, and perhaps down the road I will go for a 12 inch speaker. I'll make the cab with that in mind. Will also do the Fromel mod etc.


----------



## CHAMPIGNON (Mar 27, 2012)

Roryfan said:


> @davetcan just got one from Derrick Bell.


I'm trying to find contact info for Derrick, can you help me out?


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

*
Derrick Bell
613-394-1793*
[email protected]


----------



## CHAMPIGNON (Mar 27, 2012)

sammyr said:


> *Derrick Bell
> 613-394-1793*
> [email protected]


thanks!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GUYS, that is incorrect info and Derrick will likely not get your email. This is the new one.

[email protected]
613-885-1518


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

My 18 Watt Lite in a pine Pro Jr. cab. Little monster


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Internals


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

chuck_zc said:


> My 18 Watt Lite in a pine Pro Jr. cab. Little monster


That’s nice. Who did the upgrade work?


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> That’s nice. Who did the upgrade work?


Local builder. The cab came from a custom builder in the states. Name eludes me now


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

chuck_zc said:


> Local builder. The cab came from a custom builder in the states. Name eludes me now


Do you have any gut shots?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

chuck_zc said:


> My 18 Watt Lite in a pine Pro Jr. cab. Little monster


That one of the Baby Will builds? Ive considered doing one in my Valve Jr. Cabinet


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Do you have any gut shots?


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> That one of the Baby Will builds? Ive considered doing one in my Valve Jr. Cabinet


This one was done by John Pippy. From St. Johns


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice, thanks. Did you just order this or send in a donor Pro Jr chassis?


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Nice, thanks. Did you just order this or send in a donor Pro Jr chassis?


Pro Jr donor. I added a mod to change the first tube cathode bypass cap. Switchable from fender to Marshall tones


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

chuck_zc said:


> Pro Jr donor. I added a mod to change the first tube cathode bypass cap. Switchable from fender to Marshall tones


Awesome. I have been missing my old Jr lately and I'm thinking I'd like to have something along those lines again. I found this 18 Watt Lite thing on another forum and emailed on it but haven't heard back. This Mr John Pippy from St. Johns still doing these?


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Awesome. I have been missing my old Jr lately and I'm thinking I'd like to have something along those lines again. I found this 18 Watt Lite thing on another forum and emailed on it but haven't heard back. This Mr John Pippy from St. Johns still doing these?


I'l do some investigating


----------

